# Easibed?



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has used easibed? I can't find what kind of wood it's made from or if it is safe for mice... Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Easi bed is good to use.I used to use it exclusively but as the price went up and the size came down I don't anymore.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, it is relatively cheap here and it's the only stuff suitable at the shop, it seems. Thank you!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate it, totally the opposite of Sarah! I found it got damp easily unlike Aubiose, which is what I normally use.


----------

